# Valiant Recipie ?????



## Logwerx (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a tried and true recipie for Valiant grapes? I can't seem to find one. The last 3 years we have just kind of winged it. After reading a number of other posts, it seems we may be doing it wrong. The wine is drinkable, but really grape flavored, with a bit of moonshine flavored kick for good measure.

I looked at my first batch notes, started with a SG of 1.17+. seems I was a tad high on the OG. After 12 months and 6 rackings in the secondaries, I did get the SG down to 1.010 before bottling it. It has now been in the bottles for 2 years, still a bit hot, but much more mellow than the start.


----------



## lawrstin (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7236627_make-wine-valiant-grapes.html#page=1


----------



## salcoco (Aug 19, 2013)

not much instructions. You are on the right track, insure that the must does not exceed sg=1.090, add water if necessary . check acid level and ph. adjust ph to 3.4 buy adding tartaric acid, add chips or powdered tannin to must. ferment using EC1118 to start, also can use RC212. hydrate yeast using go-ferm, also add fermaid-k after fermentation start. ferment to dryness. need more information on fermenting red grapes go to www.morwinemaking.com copy there manual on red wine making.


----------



## Logwerx (May 11, 2014)

The batch I made tastes almost like grape jelly. Is there any thiing I can do to reduce the grape "Flavor" this year? Or is that just the way it will be for Valiant grapes? I have tried blending with other wines, but they do not seem to want to mix. Almost like when oil floats on top of water.


----------



## salcoco (May 11, 2014)

add about two ounces of dried elderberries to 100lbs of grapes at fermentation. also maintain suggested ph and acid values.


----------



## StevenD55 (Jan 3, 2016)

salcoco said:


> not much instructions. You are on the right track, insure that the must does not exceed sg=1.090, add water if necessary . check acid level and ph. adjust ph to 3.4 buy adding tartaric acid, add chips or powdered tannin to must. ferment using EC1118 to start, also can use RC212. hydrate yeast using go-ferm, also add fermaid-k after fermentation start. ferment to dryness. need more information on fermenting red grapes go to www.morwinemaking.com copy there manual on red wine making.



Salcoco,

Resurrecting an old thread here. I found this interesting because I have a lot of Valiant grapes that have been stemmed and frozen from this last fall that I want to get started now that I have a little time. Question that I have is regarding EC1118yeast. I thought that yeast was more for fruit and white wines. Have you used this on really dark red wine like Valiant or on Valiant before? I've been using Montrachet and Champagne and it's been ok. But, I'm definitely looking for improvements. 

Regards,


----------



## salcoco (Jan 4, 2016)

EC1118 is a workhorse yeast that is good for fermentation of all wines. It is the one most supplied with wine kits since it gives the least amount of trouble in fermentation.

also visit www.scottlabs.com. they have a fermentation handbook that can be downloaded for free. there are tables listed in the handbook of different yeasts for different grapes. also each yeast is described in the book. some may not be readily available in you local supply store.

again www.moewinemaking.com is another great source of different wine yeasts in size packets for the home winemaker.

I would try EC1118 first before trying something else. also I would follow the yeast hydration prototypical with go-ferm and nutrient addition with fermaid-k defined in there red wine making manual. this will insure fermentation is complete.I would also start with a sg of 1092. both of these efforts should reduce your alcohol taste and remove the grape sweetness.

Good Luck


----------



## StevenD55 (Jan 4, 2016)

salcoco said:


> EC1118 is a workhorse yeast that is good for fermentation of all wines. It is the one most supplied with wine kits since it gives the least amount of trouble in fermentation.
> 
> also visit www.scottlabs.com. they have a fermentation handbook that can be downloaded for free. there are tables listed in the handbook of different yeasts for different grapes. also each yeast is described in the book. some may not be readily available in you local supply store.
> 
> ...



Awesome. I have been using it, but not for my red wine. So, this is great info. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Logwerx (Aug 7, 2016)

So in Sept of 14 I ran a new batch with a 50% Valiant must and 50% water. Brought the sg up to 1.090, ph was about 3.4-3.5 used EC1118 yeast. Racked it at 21 days, 45 days, 60 days, 120 days. on day 180 I racked again onto 5.5 pounds of heavy toasted oak chips (30 gallon batch) and let it groove for 90 days. July of 15 I bottled at a sg of 1.03. Opened a bottle at Christmas 15 it was sooooooooooooooooo much better than any other attempt. Broke out another a couple weeks ago, and was even better than the other samplings. I may have found something that works for me. I have had others that know wines try it, and they all swear that it is a Zinfandel. That works for me, as I now have 140 bottles of something I can enjoy drinking.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 8, 2016)

you might try to back sweeten a glass with a little pure honey, that and grape tannin will hide that shine taste, most all my wines I finish off around 14ABV TO 18ABV and you can not taste the alcohol but if you drink 2 glasses be careful standing up any to quickly,,, lol
Dawg::






Logwerx said:


> Does anyone have a tried and true recipie for Valiant grapes? I can't seem to find one. The last 3 years we have just kind of winged it. After reading a number of other posts, it seems we may be doing it wrong. The wine is drinkable, but really grape flavored, with a bit of moonshine flavored kick for good measure.
> 
> I looked at my first batch notes, started with a SG of 1.17+. seems I was a tad high on the OG. After 12 months and 6 rackings in the secondaries, I did get the SG down to 1.010 before bottling it. It has now been in the bottles for 2 years, still a bit hot, but much more mellow than the start.


----------

